# Ford tri motor plane



## IEDBountyHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone have reference or plans for the Ford tri motor. im going to build one to match the plane in temple of doom. 

Thanks Al


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or, you could buy the Revell/Monogram kit:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=RM5246


----------



## IEDBountyHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks John.


that will help, will be great for reference on my scratch build. I'm thinking a 3 foot wing span will be nice.

Al


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

If your close to Michigan, we have three in for restoration work, I can give you the tour. Or I can send you some pic's.
Mark


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

theres one near Lakeland florida, in the Fantasy of Flight musuem.


----------

